
Phrack SEIZED SITE - modinfo
http://www.phrack.org/
======
Millennium
Remember what day it is, folks. If it seems a little early, consider Tokyo.

------
Rebelgecko
If they wanted it to look more real, they should point their DNS at
74.81.170.110

------
savethefuture
Is this an early April fools joke?

